# Different kind of shark...



## RustyBrown (May 29, 2004)

Managed to make it down to East Beach Saturday afternoon for the sand sculptures. I'll post more to this thread later. I was a little miffed at having to pay for parking since I already have a Galveston County Beach pass, but hey it's just greed, right?

Never been to something like this before. Never seen so many tatoos. The backgrounds are extremely busy and I overdid it a bit with PS, but it's late and I'll do better on the images that follow.

*Pool Shark...*


----------



## grayfish (Jul 31, 2005)

Great shots Rusty. I even figured out it was a pool shark before I saw the title.


----------



## fishingcacher (Mar 29, 2008)

2cool!


----------



## RustyBrown (May 29, 2004)

*Alvin & the Chipmunks...*

Here's another...


----------

